

Show HN: Connect Trello cards to your Calendar by due date using Trello2iCal  - mikle
http://fun.sveder.com/trello

======
mikle
I wrote this in my free time over the past month and I'm really anxious to see
how the world reacts to it. I'd really love to get your feedback and answer
any questions.

